#ubuntu-us-or 2011-10-10
* bkerensa changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-or to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Oregon Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Webpage: http://ubuntu-oregon.org (has links  to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next meeting is [Unscheduled]| 11.10 Release Party: http://j.mp/OneIRIC | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com
<bkerensa> hi cosmicpizza
<cosmicpizza> morning
<bkerensa> omg
<bkerensa> nathwill is here
<bkerensa> =o
<nathwill> i knows
<nathwill> i r in da hooousse
<bkerensa> I thought you disconnected
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> you ever sort out the znc issue?
<nathwill> yeah
<nathwill> not really using it though
<nathwill> how's your week going?
<bkerensa> nathwill: Good.... Our Oneiric T-shirts are starting to print soon :D
<nathwill> cool. it's 22nd right?
<bkerensa> nathwill: Yep
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> nathwill: I will be launch a Ubuntu Oregon Free ZNC service soon
<bkerensa> for those who want to idle
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> well i can add volunteer to host the service if we need a box
#ubuntu-us-or 2011-10-11
<nathwill> night all
<bkerensa> Error: Unable to create distribution for origin benjaminkerensa.com (S3::createDistribution('benjaminkerensa.com', 'custom', 1, 'cdn.benjaminkerensa.com, cdn2.benjaminkerensa.com, cdn3.benjaminkerensa.com, cdn4.benjaminkerensa.com', ''): [CNAMEAlreadyExists] One or more of the CNAMEs you provided are already associated with a different resource.).
<bkerensa> :(
 * bkerensa slaps Amazon AWS
<nathwill> i have no idea what you're doing
<nathwill> ^bkerensa
<nathwill> bkerensa: also... this should totally be your avatar: http://www.chipandco.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/beaker2-500x374.jpg
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> nathwill: Avatar for what? :)
<nathwill> oh i dunno. whatever
<nathwill> bker... == beaker!
<bkerensa> nathwill: http://i.imgur.com/QFJhK.png
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> moved my CDN from MaxCDN to Amazon AWS :D
<nathwill> is this free?
<nathwill> also... cool looking interface
<bkerensa> nathwill: Nope not free
<nathwill> well shit
<bkerensa> nathwill: Amazon does have a free usage tier for some things though
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> i've been trying to figure out how to cdn some of my content for free...
<nathwill> namely images
<bkerensa> nathwill: Cloudflare?
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> best i can figure is flickr
<nathwill> oh yeah
<nathwill> derp derp...
<bkerensa> nathwill: AWS is only $0.19 per month
<bkerensa> :P
<nathwill> i've still gotta figure that out. may look into it today
<nathwill> oh srsly?
<bkerensa> for CDN anyways
<bkerensa> lol yeah
<bkerensa> plus they gave me $50 code for making them a app
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> What is Domain Sharding?
<bkerensa> =o
 * bkerensa needs to shard some domains
<bkerensa> nathwill: If you look on my G+ you can see why I switched to AWS :)
<bkerensa> NetDNA gave me a terabyte of MaxCDN for a year and it ran out so now I'm trying to nudge them to give me another year for free :)
<nathwill> heh
<bkerensa> Hoping it works :P
<tgm4883> bkerensa, not to throw gas on the fire, but http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/pennsylvania has theirs listed in EDT
<bkerensa> tgm4883: Yeah its based on Venue Time settings
<bkerensa> and when I setup the event and added the venue it was defaulting to UTC and still is not letting me edit the timezone
<bkerensa> according to mhall119 who is one of the developers its a continuing issue
<bkerensa> ;)
<bkerensa> During the global jam half of the people who RSVP'ed were showing up as openiduserx9989
<bkerensa> <mhall119> +bkerensa: we've been having memory issues on the server, it's likely just apache acting up again
<bkerensa> idk
 * bkerensa shrugs
<bkerensa> nathwill: EA is sending me Battlefield 3 for free before it ships to stores :D
<nathwill> doing a review?
<bkerensa> nathwill: Yeah
 * bkerensa pokes MarkDude
<MarkDude> Hey there bkerensa
<MarkDude> http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org:8000/uupc.mp3
<MarkDude> Ubuntu OK is live right now
<bkerensa> MarkDude: Rhythmbox says its not working
<MarkDude> I had to use Firefox
<MarkDude> not chrome
<MarkDude> use FF
 * MarkDude hears British folks
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-10-09
<bkerensa> Morning
<MaskilPDX> Morning bkerensa
<bkerensa> MaskilPDX: morning/afternoon :)
<bkerensa> sorry about the slow response... I got bombed with work this morning
<MaskilPDX> No problem
<MaskilPDX> I have been in and out of the office
<bkerensa> hi goddard
<goddard> whats up
<bkerensa> nothing much
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-10-10
<goddard> same here just chugging away on some work
<bkerensa> :d
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-10-11
<goddard> whos cy1?
<bkerensa> goddard: cy1 is a cookie giver
<goddard> whats a cookie giver?
<tgm4883> the opposite of a cookie monster?
<bkerensa> goddard: he gives cookies for pgp signing
<bkerensa> ;p
<bkerensa> tgm4883: see you next saturday at the release party?
<bkerensa> goddard: ^
<MaskilPDX> My first release party. Looking forward to it
<tgm4883> bkerensa, I thought someone said puppetlabs moved into a new office?
<goddard> ya
<bkerensa> tgm4883: they were going to
<bkerensa> still are but have not yet
<bkerensa> blkperl: right?
<blkperl> bkerensa: ?
<bkerensa> blkperl: Puppet has not moved yet right?
<blkperl> bkerensa: are you going to BeaverBarCamp on Sat?
<bkerensa> you go to their weekly devops thing?
<blkperl> um... its monthly
<bkerensa> blkperl: uhhh no :P
<blkperl> I don't know if they've moved
<bkerensa> Saturday I will be looking for the best sushi in the metro area and seeking sake :)
<bkerensa> then maybe go violin shopping
<bkerensa> :D
<blkperl> bkerensa: go to BeaverBarCamp!
<bkerensa> blkperl: I cant man I did hear about it like last week if I hard heard further out I would have planned for it
<bkerensa> :)
<blkperl> bkerensa: spontaneous road trip!
<bkerensa> blkperl: aside from sushi and getting a violin this weekend I will be working to reduce a gadget review queue
<blkperl> you need to come talk about juju so I can make fun of you
<blkperl> well make fun of juju
<bkerensa> blkperl: ;p
<blkperl> :D
<bkerensa> blkperl: im not even much working with juju anymore aside from reviewing merge proposals for documentation
<bkerensa> juju is fun though
 * blkperl should propose a talk "juju is like crack" 
<blkperl> addictive, "fun" and unmaintainable
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-10-12
<tgm4883> Anyone have a system76 lemur
<bkerensa> tgm4883: I dont have one but I have used one
<tgm4883> bkerensa, yea I just read your review on it
<tgm4883> I was hoping it wasn't plastic
<bkerensa> tgm4883: unfortunately yes
<tgm4883> bkerensa, yea I think I'm leaning towards a Dell XPS series laptop
<bkerensa> tgm4883: XPS 13 is nice
<tgm4883> quite a bit more though
<tgm4883> yea i'm looking at that and the 14
 * bkerensa looks at it as it sits on his office floor unused
 * bkerensa lulz
<tgm4883> I think I heard the 14 was bad with Ubuntu though :/
<bkerensa> yeah likely
<bkerensa> even my 14z is certified but everything does not work with Ubuntu
<bkerensa> I recently learned that Ubuntu Certified does not guarantee every component works
<bkerensa> only the basics
<bkerensa> audio, networking, graphics etc
<bkerensa> BT is not guaranteed
<tgm4883> bkerensa, so there is just a list of features they require to work to certify it?
<tgm4883> weird
<bkerensa> tgm4883: yeah
<MaskilPDX> bkerensa, you online?
<MaskilPDX> bkerensa, You online?
<bkerensa> MaskilPDX: hello
<bkerensa> yes
<MaskilPDX> hya
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-10-13
<tgm4883> bkerensa, I don't suppose you also reviewed the zareason ultralap 430
<bkerensa> tgm4883: no they did not send me that model
<tgm4883> :(
<tgm4883> bummer, I can't find anything that says what the case is made out of
<tgm4883> After more research last night, I now have more options instead of narrowing it down :/
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-10-07
<bkerensa> slangasek: ok
<bkerensa> slangasek: also I don't see it uploaded yet oddly
<slangasek> bkerensa: ubuntu-docs |      13.10 |         saucy | source, all
<bkerensa> slangasek: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/saucy/ubuntu-docs/saucy
<bkerensa> does not show the translations updates for some reason
<bkerensa> =/
<bkerensa> slangasek: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-doc/ubuntu-docs/saucy
<bkerensa> 275 was the final revision
<bkerensa> which included the updated translations
<slangasek> bkerensa: that revision was not uploadable, as I mentioned above
<bkerensa> oh
<bkerensa> fuck
<bkerensa> ok
<slangasek> care to fix up debian/changelog to something sane, and I'll reupload? :)
<bkerensa> yeah
<bkerensa> slangasek: sorry I have been neck deep in mozilla land here in California
<bkerensa> slangasek: ok fixed in 277
<bkerensa> pushed
<bkerensa> at some point I need to learn how to revert a push with bzr instead of making the revision history look nuts
<slangasek> bkerensa: ok, uploading
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-10-10
<blkperl> slangasek: I'm mad about this
<blkperl> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2010-September/031493.html
<blkperl> grumpy...
<blkperl> so I have to modify the init script for slapd
<blkperl> ?
<slangasek> blkperl: so, subsequent to that mail, the compromise we have in place is that the default *soft* limit for open files is 1024, but the hard limit is higher, at 4096
<slangasek> blkperl: which means that any process which needs more files can call setrlimit() to raise its own limit, privileged or not
<blkperl> slangasek: well slapd is either not doing that or needs more than 4096
<slangasek> wasn't it y'all's slapd server that was leaking fds once before?
<blkperl> yeah we fixed that :P
<slangasek> and now it's running out of fds for legitimate reasons? :)
<blkperl> last time is was memory
<blkperl> not fds
<slangasek> ok
<slangasek> do you have more than 1000 simultaneous clients?
<blkperl> nope
<blkperl> Oct 10 11:58:03 arya slapd[929]: warning: cannot open /etc/hosts.deny: Too many open files
<blkperl> getting those in the logs
<slangasek> how many simultaneous clients *do* you have?
<slangasek> raising the fds is doable, but if the real problem is an fd leak...
<slangasek> (lsof -p $(pidof slapd) -n?)
<blkperl> 827 at the moment
<blkperl> now 858
<blkperl> hmm maybe your right and its leaking
<blkperl> well it matches with number of connections though
<slangasek> how are you measuring the number of connections?  *should* there be that many simultaneous clients?
<slangasek> if you're just saying slapd agrees with itself about how many connections there are"...
<blkperl> slangasek: idk, nfs/autofs/mail all use it I can't tell if they should be there
<slangasek> ok
<slangasek> is that on the right order of magnitude for the number of client systems you have?
<slangasek> blkperl: I guess I would say, cowboy a change to the slapd init script to add 'ulimit -n 4096' and see if the fd usage levels off
<slangasek> blkperl: btw, if you feel strongly about not editing the init script, you could drop it in /etc/default/slapd instead ... and it would work ;)
<blkperl> slangasek: how can you put it in /etc/default/slapd its a config file?
<slangasek> blkperl: <cough> it's a shell fragment that's sourced by the init script
<blkperl> oh.. is that because ulimit is a shell builtin
<blkperl> so source just works
<blkperl> hmm its back down to 419
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-10-11
<slangasek> blkperl: right, 'ulimit' is a shell built-in that changes the value for the current shell, then slapd inherits it
<slangasek> down to 419> perhaps due to time of day?
#ubuntu-us-or 2015-10-09
<sgclark> wxl: ping
<wxl> oh hai sgclark i just approved your post from the gmail account and added it to the automatic appovals
<sgclark> wxl: thanks!
<wxl> sgclark: is that what you needed or something else? sorry, away on a trip currently
<sgclark> wxl: that was it thank you. couldnt find my password to do it myself.
<wxl> thanks for the offer, sgclark. i hope someone steps up to the plate. i also included wa loco in that email, so maybe that will help
 * wxl shrugs
<wxl> btw i've been nominated to the CC, so if you'd like to include a testimonial, specifically relating to any sort of leadershippy sort of thing, that'd be great https://wiki.ubuntu.com/wxl
<sgclark> will do
<wxl> thanks sgclark :)
<sgclark> wxl: my pleasure!
<wxl> sgclark: maybe valorie might want to join you at seagl???
<sgclark> perhaps
<sgclark> I will ask
<wxl> again, i'd be happy to do the liasing with canonical to get funding as needed
<sgclark> please do
<sgclark> I will go regardless, just would prefer not alone lol
<wxl> i understand
<wxl> and i'd hate to have you go alone
<wxl> hm maybe i could get someone from our lug to go
<wxl> someone in my lug is already planning on going sgclark so that's a no brainer, but i think val or someone already in the community would be better
<sgclark> yeah I think she is still asleep, she is a night owl. but I will get in contact with her
<sgclark> go ahead and order the stuff and whatnot with canonical, that would be great help
<wxl> ok let me know about val
<sgclark> will do
<wxl> and i'll get a train ticket for you and lodging as well. do you care where you stay?
<wxl> well i'm sure you do
<wxl> do you want to pick some place out?
<sgclark> let me talk to valorie first
<sgclark> I may be able to stay with her
<wxl> okie dokie
<wxl> well then i won't sweat that for now but keep me informed about lodging and such
<wxl> if you do stay at a hotel or something, email me the info
<sgclark> k
<wxl> pietro from EUGLUG may come by and say hi
<wxl> he is willing to help, though he's a long-running debian user
<sgclark> we like debian lol. it is rather important to our existence :)
 * wxl nods, but he knows jack doohickey about what's new with ubuntu :)
<sgclark> lol
<sgclark> wxl: valorie is coming but we will need a double room to make it easier commute. Something close to the venue preffered.
#ubuntu-us-or 2015-10-10
<wxl> sgclark: transportation taken care of, though, right? lodging for the night of the 22nd and 23rd, right?
<sgclark> yeah please. but I do need the train to there
<sgclark> wxl: ^
<wxl> just a train to there? do you know which station? sgclark
<wxl> should we just make it an "ubuntu" booth rather than just being about one loco or another or one flavor or another?
<wxl> sgclark: ^
<wxl> just TO there, sgclark ?
<wxl> and what's your cloest train station, sgclark ?
<sgclark> wxl: there and home again, portland
<sgclark> main station
<wxl> k
<sgclark> *buntu works for me.  I know your getting ubuntu swag for me right?
<sgclark> we will bring some kubuntu CDs but that is about it, perhaps some flyers. Want to send me some lubuntu cds?
<wxl> i can probably do that
<wxl> may be unofficial :)
<wxl> you could always burn cds on the fly
<wxl> email me your address?
<wxl> how does this look http://v.gd/Zy0Nug
<sgclark> right, that is exactly what kubuntu ones will be, but someone making us some nice cd  stickers
<sgclark> will do
<wxl> it's a 6 minute walk. probably pretty good. but check out the hotel and see what you think about it
<sgclark> good for me
<sgclark> ok
<sgclark> sec
<sgclark> perfect
<sgclark> wxl: ^ hotel looks good
<wxl> ok working on it
<wxl> will have stuff sent to hotel i guess?
<sgclark> probably best, or to valories
<wxl> yeah if i do the hotel it will be easier for you guys
<sgclark> let me get valories address to you as well
<wxl> i'll just have to make sure it gets there on time :)
<sgclark> lets to valories hoiuse to be safe
<wxl> ok then email me because i'm about to send the form in
<sgclark> oh she is gone for the weekend hotel it is lol
<wxl> huh? :)
<sgclark> to ship the swag, was thinking valories to be safe, but she is gone so I cant get address till monday
<sgclark> wxl: emailed yu my address
<wxl> oh ok now i get it :)
<wxl> thx
<wxl> i'll go to hotel then. you don't want to lug it on the train. i was sure glad i didn't :)
<sgclark> lol yeah for certain I do not want to lug it around
<wxl> sgclark: choices for leaving are 820, 1215, 250, all via cascades
<wxl> OR 4 coast starlight
<wxl> oh and i missed it 650 cascades
<sgclark> 250
<wxl> they all take the same amount of time except the starlight
<sgclark> please
<wxl> k
<wxl> oh yikes this usually works by them reimbursing me
<wxl> i'll have to get the financials on that figured out too
<wxl> as we're just coming back from a big trip to josephg
<sgclark> still looking for a paying gig :( I can't afford to pay sorry
<wxl> understood
<wxl> i'll figure it out some how :)
<sgclark> cool thanks
<wxl> i can't figure out if the rooms only have one bed
<wxl> they don't say what!
<sgclark> eek yeah need two lol
<wxl> if so i'll get you guys the jacuzzi XD
<sgclark> lol nice
<wxl> well no dice there
<wxl> hotel will have to be farther away
<sgclark> np
<wxl> sgclark: submitted amtrak and springhill suites marriott http://v.gd/LwI4Ia
<sgclark> wxl: thanks!
<wxl> np sgclark
<wxl> next step is getting us approved to go there through seagl XD
<sgclark> hehe that would help :)
<tiwake> talking
<wxl> yeah weird huh
<wxl> next thing yuou know we'll have meetings again
<wxl> (i promise)
<tiwake> heh
<wxl> sgclark: btw i'm a large in t-shirt size. just saying. :)
<sgclark> wxl: will set you one aside :) I know you missed out at lfnw :(
<sgclark> and I will not be setting my ubuntu phone out lol
<sgclark> still can't believe someone would do that
<wxl> sgclark: it happens. i still prefer my "pid 1. nice is for other people." shirt anyways
<wxl> sgclark: yeah. no shit. well, it might be fair to allow ONE PERSON at a time to look at it while you talk to them
<wxl> or just show it off
<sgclark> yeah
<wxl> like hook it up to a display or something XD
<sgclark> I will hold it lol. though a display would be cool
<wxl> heheheh
<wxl> yeah i don't think they finished that code yet
<wxl> might ask nhaines if he knows anything about it
<wxl> him and i were talking about it previously
<sgclark> ok
<wxl> since i've been without one i haven't really bothered to pay attention
 * wxl sighs
<sgclark> :(
<sgclark> I am adding support for ubuntu phone to my kde CI
<wxl> nice
<wxl> i did get snappy core on the pi2 tho
<wxl> tho i have had no time to play with it
<sgclark> oooh
<sgclark> nice :)
<wxl> yeah and somewhere in my emails i have something saved about a snappy desktop preview
<tiwake> I need to fix my gentoo install on my laptop... hung out with friends and tried installing it
<wxl> not sure if that's what i think it is but if it is omg
<tiwake> didnt have enough time and went home
<wxl> yeah well that's gentoo for you
<tiwake> heh yeah
<sgclark> ahh gentoo , used that for awhile
<wxl> not saying gentoo is a bad thing but that's indeed one of its plusses and minuses
<sgclark> that is where I aquired my addiction to compiling things
<wxl> hahahahhahaha
<wxl> i don't think i've ever had an addiction to compiling things
<sgclark> lol
<tiwake> I got as far as compiling the kernel... by then I was a bit drunk and it was late, so I said screw it and just turned it off
<wxl> although i'm not the type that fears it
<sgclark> probably why I got into the CI stuff and well packaging
<wxl> yeah and i need to get back on the packaging train
 * wxl sighs
<wxl> too many things to do
<sgclark> yeah
<sgclark> I hear yah
<wxl> and now that i'm potentially going to be on the cc..
<tiwake> several lifetimes worth of things... heh
<wxl> also, i'm come to adore joseph, oregon
<wxl> my wife and i really want to move here
<wxl> so there's that XD
<sgclark> never been
<sgclark> guess I need to go lol
<wxl> omg it's freaking awesome
<wxl> "little switzerland" is what they call it
<sgclark> oooh
<wxl> very small town right on the edge of idaho and washington
<wxl> surrounded by the wallowa mountains
<sgclark> I just recently went to Randa Switzerland a few weeks ago
<sgclark> it was so beautiful...
<wxl> apparently there are 45 mountains in oregon > 9000' and 35 are in this county
<sgclark> wow
<wxl> there's a thriving art community here too
<sgclark> ooh
<wxl> other than that, nothing going on, but that's about all i need
<sgclark> that indeed sounds like a place I need to go
<sgclark> same
<wxl> it's pretty easy to get here
<wxl> (still here btw)
<tiwake> enh
<tiwake> I dont care where I live, as long as I get to keep my bunker
<sgclark> nice :)
<wxl> sgclark http://v.gd/b6lekV
<tiwake> I should watch demolition man
<sgclark> oh wow
<wxl> 84 all the way over really
<sgclark> ok, definately gonna make plans for that soon
<wxl> although we didn't take that way totally
<wxl> we went to la grande and then up through elgin and what have yu
<tiwake> I drove I84 to I15 then in to montana once
<tiwake> thats the long way to get there though
<tiwake> takes a couple hours longer
<wxl> so basically we went around the wallowas
<wxl> it's freaking hiking heaven out here
<sgclark> nice
<wxl> we're staying at a great b&b. i recommend it http://www.bronzeantler.com/
<wxl> they have a separate wing of the house that's EXCELLENT for a couple
<wxl> king bed
<wxl> sauna shower
<wxl> big ass tub
<wxl> one of those japanese toilets that does all the fun stuff :)
<sgclark> wow
<sgclark> lol
<wxl> they call it the mirror lake suite
<wxl> there it is http://www.bronzeantler.com/mirror-lake-suite/
<wxl> we wake up every morning to see the wallowas
<wxl> and the local deer just meandering everywhere through town
<wxl> the context for our visit is 15 years
<sgclark> nice :)
